# Forlana Consort



## Hiapoe

Hi all,

I'm a belgian 27 year old guy, singing in a small vocal ensemble (9 people) called 'Forlana Consort'.
We sing mostly old renaissance music and flemish polyfony. We already did a tour in America once, and are planning to come back maybe next year in summer. If anyone is interested in hosting a concert, don't hesitate to contact us. You can find all info on www.forlanaconsort.com

You can hear some examples here:

O Jesu Christe - Jaquet de Berchem:





Proch Dolor - Josquin de Prés:





Don't hesitate to give your remarks or impressions.

Thanks,
Hiapoe


----------

